# Katie Price's mystery man is Spencer Wilton!



## Astra (12 May 2009)

How funny is this!!!!!

www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/282317.html

A x


----------



## Eira (12 May 2009)

*giggle* 

[ QUOTE ]
 "They know exactly who I am and have chosen to ignore that and the fact that I'm already in a happy relationship with a male partner," said Spencer.

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## mon (12 May 2009)

not getting at any one or sport but which of the horse disiplines have the most same sex relationship people involved?


----------



## little_flea (12 May 2009)

I'd definitely say dressage, but I could of course be wrong.


----------



## Halfstep (12 May 2009)

LOL!!! Now that has made my day. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  Hilarious!  What will they think of next? 

Having said that, Spencer should know a bit about accusations of "playing away"


----------



## Stoxx (12 May 2009)

PMSL laughing at the whole thing!  I didn't see the pictures that were in the tabloids yesterday.


----------



## Halfstep (12 May 2009)

I've NEVER looked at the Sun's website before but I couldn't resist. Have a gawp at this:

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/article2424139.ece

That's Jordan with her tongue rather close to Spencer Wilton's ear......


----------



## little_flea (12 May 2009)

Hahaha brilliant! SW is rather lovely looking though, so much so that my completely non-horsey gay friend considering coming up to watch next time he does clinics at our yard...


----------



## JM07 (12 May 2009)

she is a joke.....

grotesque....

**inserts puking smiley**


----------



## Madam_max (12 May 2009)

OMFG!!!  That is the funniest thing I have heard recently.


----------



## BBs (12 May 2009)

Brilliant, totally priceless.


----------



## Wasrandyra (12 May 2009)

I thought he said in his H&amp;H interview a while back that he was married with kids.... or have a dreamt this.

Haha - either way the horse world is certainly getting some publicity now lol


----------



## BBs (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I thought he said in his H&amp;H interview a while back that he was married with kids.... or have a dreamt this.

Haha - either way the horse world is certainly getting some publicity now lol  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Possible Andrew Gould youre thinking about?
Spencer is most definitely GAY


----------



## spaniel (12 May 2009)

Vom....pass the sick bag.......and this is REALLY the sort of image horseriders wish to be associated with????


----------



## stacey_lou (12 May 2009)

Lol so funny Sounds like they had a nice day out though lol 
I dont think her and pete will get a divorce tbeyll sort everything out am sure.Still funny though


----------



## bailey14 (12 May 2009)

He was at our livery yard the other day doing an all day clinic and he nipped to the loo just before he drove off home for the day and when he came out he said something to the Y.O as he passed me and I immediately knew he would have a male partner so to speak! Its so obvious.  The papers love to sell stories so they make up any old rubbish half the time.  There were cracks in Jordan and Peters relationship months and months ago, hence all the speculation that they were splitting up and I really think hence this stupid fly on teh wall documentary about them showing them as oh so perfect parents and the lovey dovey couple that they obviously are not.  Jordan really got on my nerves going on about being good enough to take part in the 2012 Olympics.  How annoying for the real contenders who spend thousands of pounds on horseflesh, trainers, stabling and veterinary expense not to mention the hours and hours of dedicated riding every day to get to the pinaccle of their sport, and along comes someone who buys a nice horse and she thinks she is Miss Big.  Eeeurgh really gets my goat.


----------



## krystle (12 May 2009)

How funny the press certainly havent done there home work!


----------



## little_flea (12 May 2009)

I must say though that Andrew Gould being married with kids did surprise me somewhat... my gaydar is usually right, but clearly wrong on that one!


----------



## Riz (12 May 2009)

Classic!!  That has really made me chuckle - don't think she is his type somehow....


----------



## muffinino (12 May 2009)

Bahahahahahahahaha! That's made my day 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Please someone make a comment, I'm at work so it won't let me. Priceless


----------



## Bossanova (12 May 2009)

That is incredibly funny!!!!


----------



## _jetset_ (12 May 2009)

I think there are a few pics in the Star too from what I could gather this morning 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I couldn't stop laughing when I saw the pictures... He has been papped


----------



## Stoxx (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
How funny the press certainly havent done there home work! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh I think they have.  But the truth wouldn't have sold papers would it?

'Katie Price goes for an evening out with a gay dressage rider' - not quite got the same ring to it


----------



## Puppy (12 May 2009)

Hilarious!!


----------



## Nats_uk (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Bahahahahahahahaha! That's made my day 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Please someone make a comment, I'm at work so it won't let me. Priceless 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Have just posted a comment on the Sun site - shall we see if the Sun moderators let it pass


----------



## custard (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I thought he said in his H&amp;H interview a while back that he was married with kids.... or have a dreamt this[ QUOTE ]


He is and went to great pains in his feature to say how happy they were and how much he hated forum critics.  However, the speculative cynic in me wonders why of all the trainers she could go to she chose a rare (in the dressage world) and seriously cute, straight guy.........


----------



## Halfstep (12 May 2009)

Katie's trainer is Andrew Gould, who is very much straight and married.


----------



## custard (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Katie's trainer is Andrew Gould, who is very much straight and married. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes I know that, my point is it wouldn't stop some women, get my drift?


----------



## brighteyes (12 May 2009)

I'm still completely mystified as to why anyone would want her to be the face (or one of them) of horse-riding  
	
	
		
		
	


	





She's completely gross.  

I have always felt Peter to be very long-suffering and patient and completely undeserving of such a common and attention-seeking partner.  Lord knows what he makes of all this.  Cuckolded springs to mind.


----------



## Wasrandyra (12 May 2009)

Yeah that was the interview I was on about, I must have got Andrew and Spencer mixed up, my mistake.  

So really then if Spencer is gay then what is the big deal, she isnt going to turn him I wouldnt think !!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





And her behavior is nothing new she is always getting drunk and showing a bit of boob.  I smell publicity stunt.  It will be in OK magazine next week saying how her and Peter and 'working things out'.   BORING !!!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I dont know her but I dont think KP is a cheat.  Who knows....


----------



## bahumbug (12 May 2009)

Talking about publicity stunts......
So Spencer Wilton's had the press all over him? So how come the only mention he gets is in good ole H&amp;H....?
Nobody's blamed him for the break up in the press. Not even Peter Andre who actually just blamed his wife for being a drunk show off. Cheap publicity all round....


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Bahahahahahahahaha! That's made my day 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Please someone make a comment, I'm at work so it won't let me. Priceless 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Have just posted a comment on the Sun site - shall we see if the Sun moderators let it pass 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

ha ha where did you make the post under what name x


----------



## davejoiner (12 May 2009)

Katie treats Peter like dirt....but it does seem like a publicity stunt ..so i'm off to the bookies to put a bet on that they'll be back together by christmas...


----------



## spaniel (12 May 2009)

Ok so lets assume this is a publicity stunt (I couldnt give a monkeys either way personally).

I take it you are a KP fan.   How do YOU feel about being manipulated this way????


----------



## rosie fronfelen (12 May 2009)

all supposedly hilarious, i personally find this story rather sad. they are, lets face it, parents to 3 kids- leaving aside all the celeb. and publicity, how is it behind closed doors i wonder?


----------



## Weezy (12 May 2009)

NO ONE on this forum has any idea of how things are/have been in their home.  TV programmes are edited to be entertaining, and the whole story is never, ever told.  

I think Katie's statement is heartbreaking TBH, it is always sad when a young couple with children cannot work out their differences.  Sure, she obviously doesn't know when to stop when drinking, and she was certainly playing the crowd in the video on The Sun website, but maybe that was because she was so damned unhappy and knew that her world was about to change in a drastic manner - it is not unusual to go completely off the rails when we face news we don't want to hear.

I understand a husband feeling very uncomfortable when his wife drinks and forgets he is there, I will bet that we all know a couple that are like this (the man or the woman).  I think the root of the breakup is that Peter is very intimidated by Katie's success, and his Med upbringing means that it is very, very hard for him to cope with her being the breadwinner and not him - however, who knows, I certainly wouldn't go as far as to lay blame in either corner, it is just all very sad IMO.

As for the Spencer thing - he he he he he!


----------



## davejoiner (12 May 2009)

not a KP fan and i sure as hell dont do pink. Just feel sorry for poor spencers partner but bet there having a laugh about it. Thought she was ment to be bringing people into the horse world she's done nothing of the sort so far nor ever will.


----------



## Weezy (12 May 2009)

I really do not think that Jay will care in the slightest - it is all good publicity for Spencer ATEOTD!


----------



## davejoiner (12 May 2009)

Weezy you've hit the nail on the head.


----------



## SillySausage (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
NO ONE on this forum has any idea of how things are/have been in their home.  TV programmes are edited to be entertaining, and the whole story is never, ever told.  

I think Katie's statement is heartbreaking TBH, it is always sad when a young couple with children cannot work out their differences.  Sure, she obviously doesn't know when to stop when drinking, and she was certainly playing the crowd in the video on The Sun website, but maybe that was because she was so damned unhappy and knew that her world was about to change in a drastic manner - it is not unusual to go completely off the rails when we face news we don't want to hear.

I understand a husband feeling very uncomfortable when his wife drinks and forgets he is there, I will bet that we all know a couple that are like this (the man or the woman).  I think the root of the breakup is that Peter is very intimidated by Katie's success, and his Med upbringing means that it is very, very hard for him to cope with her being the breadwinner and not him - however, who knows, I certainly wouldn't go as far as to lay blame in either corner, it is just all very sad IMO.

As for the Spencer thing - he he he he he! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well said. It really got me reading her statement, I really got the impression she is desperate for him back...


----------



## Nats_uk (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
ha ha where did you make the post under what name x 

[/ QUOTE ]

In the comments section in the Sun article (name Nats37) - shockingly they haven't passed it yet but they have approved two other comments since I posted mine


----------



## Skhosu (12 May 2009)

PMSL re: spencer. thats quite funny!
The article pictures are disgusting though :S


----------



## nokia (12 May 2009)

wonder how many people on that table have an STD...


----------



## BBs (12 May 2009)

Err... correct me if Im wrong, but I thought Spencer was no longer with Carl (old news) and his current squeeze is an event rider?

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/article2425002.ece


----------



## Weezy (12 May 2009)

He is with Jay now.


----------



## Weezy (12 May 2009)

Oh, just read the article....curiouser and curiouser!!!


----------



## BBs (12 May 2009)

Exactly, its like theyve found an old artical on Spencer.


----------



## davejoiner (12 May 2009)

oh my god she gives david dickenson a run for his money ..you know when you've been tango'd


----------



## Weezy (12 May 2009)

Isn't it just!  Hmmmm, the next thing will be Carl (British Olympian and International Dressage Rider Extrodinaire) stating that he is NOT with Spencer....then another article, featuring Jay Hallim, stating his love for Spencer and demanding that the world knows that HE is the love of his life.....thinking about it, maybe Katie and Peter only split up so the world gets more interested in dressage...


----------



## BBs (12 May 2009)

Interesting thought Weezy.


----------



## tasel (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Isn't it just!  Hmmmm, the next thing will be Carl (British Olympian and International Dressage Rider Extrodinaire) stating that he is NOT with Spencer....then another article, featuring Jay Hallim, stating his love for Spencer and demanding that the world knows that HE is the love of his life.....thinking about it, maybe Katie and Peter only split up so the world gets more interested in dressage... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Very, very interesting conclusion!!!


----------



## nokia (12 May 2009)

Didnt Kerry K do this with Mark about a month ago..split up then back together...they will be adopting children from Africa next &amp; raising money for AIDS charities.

Ye great image for dressage ...everybody is gay..likes drinking and getting drunk...oh and seems to be swapping partners from one week to the next.. am sure it will attract some big money into the sport.


----------



## davejoiner (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Didnt Kerry K do this with Mark about a month ago..split up then back together...they will be adopting children from Africa next &amp; raising money for AIDS charities.

Ye great image for dressage ...everybody is gay..likes drinking and getting drunk...oh and seems to be swapping partners from one week to the next.. am sure it will attract some big money into the sport. 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL.


----------



## BBH (12 May 2009)

Ye great image for dressage ...everybody is gay..likes drinking and getting drunk...oh and seems to be swapping partners from one week to the next.. am sure it will attract some big money into the sport.  [ QUOTE ]


[/ QUOTE ]  [ QUOTE ]


[/ QUOTE ] 


LOL  jennie lauriston clarke will be choking over her cocoa


----------



## ajf (12 May 2009)

Am loving this and waiting for Weezy's theoretical drama to unfold!!!


----------



## nokia (12 May 2009)

lol !! some good Sponsors for British Dressage.

Club 18-30
KY Jelly
Lambrini
Anne Summers
partnerswaps

Any More  !!!...cause thats the type of image dressage is getting


----------



## BBs (12 May 2009)

Fake Bake


----------



## Angua2 (12 May 2009)

they have changed that article, it doesn't mention Spencer's partner now


----------



## BBH (12 May 2009)

LOL lovely that will have the board room boys rushing for their cheque books. Well to be honest its no diffferent to SJ'ers with Ben Mahers goings on and skanky pants photo shoots.


----------



## Tea_Biscuit (12 May 2009)

And to to think I woke up today thinking it was another boring Tuesday!  I can't remember when I've been so entertained by a thread. 

Hi-I'm new by the way but have followed HHO for ages.


----------



## BBs (12 May 2009)

Hilarious.

Loving the fact these tabloids try and report on all things equestrian, like the Zara and Phoebe article in The Daily Mail last week, what utter crap that was, oh and getting it all wrong about Ian Olding.

They need to employ someone who knows.


----------



## BBH (12 May 2009)

Hello and welcome  
	
	
		
		
	


	






Another sponsor for the list

nostringssex.dating.co.uk


----------



## bahumbug (12 May 2009)

Yeah I'm new too (but have also followed) but I think this whole thing's really cheap ......bit like pink nylon


----------



## BBs (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Yeah I'm new too (but have also followed) but I think this whole thing's really cheap ......bit like pink nylon 

[/ QUOTE ]

Or her Velour tracksuits...


----------



## nokia (12 May 2009)

Lol at least we can all have a good laugh about all this..bet the dressage riders involved will be talking about all this for months to come


----------



## Hawkeye (12 May 2009)

I'm also new and have been following the forum for years but never had the courage to write before but have been rolling around laughing at this thread. Many thanks for keeping me so entertained!


----------



## Worried1 (12 May 2009)

While it's very funny that they think she is having it off with Spencer - I'm genuinely really sad - I thought they were forever


----------



## Quadro (12 May 2009)

i would like to add durex to the list of sponsers just so these vile people cannot recreate and possibly burberry???
my other question is that if an orange person (ie KP) recreates with another normal person (ie spencer for example 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) what colour would there child be???
KP and peter were both of the orange variety so kids are pure bred orange
spencer might go fot KP as she does strongly resemble a man in a wig


----------



## Halfstep (12 May 2009)

I noticed a fair few orange people at my BD comp this weekend tbh!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  Its spreading!!!!  

Good conspiracy theory Weezy. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  Of course, the whole partner swapping thing is VERY dressage, darrhhlling.  

I would love to be a fly on the wall at the dinner table at Spencer and Jay's tonight


----------



## Weezy (12 May 2009)

You watch, tomorrow's front page news...(this is a complete fabrication of any truth and I do hope that no one takes any umbridge with me for it - tongue firmly in cheek ALL the way)

Spencer's Love Triangle Woes

There was drama in the elite Dressage world last night as Carl Hester made a dramatic, high speed journey to scoop his former partner, Spencer Wilton, back into his arms. 

SCANDAL

Carl, an avid reader of The Sun Online, noted that Spencer had spoken out about his association with Katie Price, and, so he thought, admitted that Carl was his real partner.  Driven by passion, Carl Hester was seen galloping his pride and joy Olympic horse down the A40 towards the yard shared by Jay Hallim, British Event Rider, and current partner of Spencer Wilton to share his joy that his etranged lover had decided to mend his wicked ways and rejoin world reknowned Hester.

DISAPPOINTMENT

On arriving at the yard with a piaffe and capriole exclaiming "I am here", Carl backflipped off his charging steed into a stern faced Spencer who politely and firmly told him that The Sun Online had, in actual fact, reverted to type and pulled an interview that he had made some years past and automatically assumed that they were still a couple, and it looked good on paper as no one other than the equestrian world knew who Jay was.  Although trying to look angry, it was noted that Jay was laughing into his mobile and addressing someone called Max about publicity...

Meanwhile, with a sinking heart, Carl left the yard, and his love behind.

Our source said "It was a heartbreaking scene, although there was a wierd orange light coming out of the cottage all night"...



The next day, in a miniscule corner on page 35

We would like to apologise to our readers for the article yesterday concerning Mr C Hester and Mr S Wilton.  We would like our readers to note that Mr C Hester is, in fact, out of the country competing, and the horse seen galloping down the A40 was, in fact, an escaped cow.

We would also like to point out that Mr S Wilton and Mr J Hallim were not visited by Mr C Hester but, in fact, a derranged groupie on a scooter.

We apologise for any distress caused to all parties, and are happy to award £2.31 to each in full settlement for damages.


----------



## Rachel_M (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
You watch, tomorrow's front page news...(this is a complete fabrication of any truth and I do hope that no one takes any umbridge with me for it - tongue firmly in cheek ALL the way)

Spencer's Love Triangle Woes

There was drama in the elite Dressage world last night as Carl Hester made a dramatic, high speed journey to scoop his former partner, Spencer Wilton, back into his arms. 

SCANDAL

Carl, an avid reader of The Sun Online, noted that Spencer had spoken out about his association with Katie Price, and, so he thought, admitted that Carl was his real partner.  Driven by passion, Carl Hester was seen galloping his pride and joy Olympic horse down the A40 towards the yard shared by Jay Hallim, British Event Rider, and current partner of Spencer Wilton to share his joy that his etranged lover had decided to mend his wicked ways and rejoin world reknowned Hester.

DISAPPOINTMENT

On arriving at the yard with a piaffe and capriole exclaiming "I am here", Carl backflipped off his charging steed into a stern faced Spencer who politely and firmly told him that The Sun Online had, in actual fact, reverted to type and pulled an interview that he had made some years past and automatically assumed that they were still a couple, and it looked good on paper as no one other than the equestrian world knew who Jay was.  Although trying to look angry, it was noted that Jay was laughing into his mobile and addressing someone called Max about publicity...

Meanwhile, with a sinking heart, Carl left the yard, and his love behind.

Our source said "It was a heartbreaking scene, although there was a wierd orange light coming out of the cottage all night"...



The next day, in a miniscule corner on page 35

We would like to apologise to our readers for the article yesterday concerning Mr C Hester and Mr S Wilton.  We would like our readers to note that Mr C Hester is, in fact, out of the country competing, and the horse seen galloping down the A40 was, in fact, an escaped cow.

We would also like to point out that Mr S Wilton and Mr J Hallim were not visited by Mr C Hester but, in fact, a derranged groupie on a scooter.

We apologise for any distress caused to all parties, and are happy to award £2.31 to each in full settlement for damages. 

[/ QUOTE ]


ROFLMAO. Weezy, you killer!


----------



## Halfstep (12 May 2009)

Oh my god Weezy, that is priceless!  But you forgot to add Carl's new boyfriend into the mix!  Surely he's the one who'll be on the phone to Max Clifford in the meantime.......


----------



## kirstyfk (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
lol !! some good Sponsors for British Dressage.

Club 18-30
KY Jelly
Lambrini
Anne Summers
partnerswaps

Any More  !!!...cause thats the type of image dressage is getting 

[/ QUOTE ]

Is there not a joke about dressage riders and KY jelly


----------



## WoopsiiD (12 May 2009)

So much for 'dressage riders do it to music'
seems they do it everywhere!


----------



## Tea_Biscuit (12 May 2009)

That's brilliant Weezy!  You could have a serious future as the Equestrian Correspondent for the Daily Mail.


----------



## Weezy (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Oh my god Weezy, that is priceless!  But you forgot to add Carl's new boyfriend into the mix!  Surely he's the one who'll be on the phone to Max Clifford in the meantime....... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sadly I am not 100% of his name and was too pushed to look it up LOL!


----------



## Weezy (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
That's brilliant Weezy!  You could have a serious future as the Equestrian Correspondent for the Daily Mail. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Why thank you very much 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Mind you, I would rather sell my soul to Lucifer than write for the DM!


----------



## BBs (12 May 2009)

Weezy, who needs Katie Price or Pippa Funnell books when we have you 
	
	
		
		
	


	





xx


----------



## burtie (12 May 2009)

I hope you have double checked the facts in this article and made sure the A40 does in fact run between the 2 yards. Wouldn't want anyone to be able to doubt the story.


----------



## Weezy (12 May 2009)

Hmmm I was never the best map reader, but it could certainly be incorporated into the journey if necessary


----------



## BBs (12 May 2009)

TBH depends on what time of day it was Weezy. A40 is terrible at certain times, he wouldnt have been galloping anywhere, even on a cow in rush hour


----------



## Weezy (12 May 2009)

This is very true


----------



## jumptoit (12 May 2009)

Lol!


----------



## nokia (12 May 2009)

excellent !!


----------



## Jo C (12 May 2009)

Fantastic - could almost be one of Jilly Cooper's books pmsl.
Not Riders but Dressage Riders


----------



## lucretia (12 May 2009)

havent read the whole thread, apologies. love your news story weezy but be careful some rag will be printing it as fact tommorow and I dont know spencer AT ALL but knowing Jay as I do, i cannot imagine for a moment he was far away from an opportunity to party with a celebrity,  and I think KP (isnt that some sort of salted nut.....?) is quite aware of what spencer is. nothing better than a night out with some gay men when you have just split with your hubby and dont want to be pursued just loved and made much of. Chances are they were wearing more pink thn she was anyway.....


----------



## Quadro (12 May 2009)

although much less fake tan


----------



## punk (12 May 2009)

Definitely looks like we ought to get someone off the forum (Weezy?!) to apply for a job with one of the big rags - they must be searching out for those in the know - and where better than HHO!!!!!!!!!  Great job opportunity!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katelarge (13 May 2009)

TBH I never thought KP was that into Peter - anyone else remember on I'm a Celeb, when they met? She took the piss out of him loads, and said he had a  knob like an acorn! Hardly seemed smitten - he did all the chasing! So I was really suprised when she came out with the "I want him back" stuff. UNLESS she knows there is no way he'll be back, so she might as well play the wounded one and get public sympathy in the meantime?

I hate to sound like an old goat but I'd put nothing past the current rash of "celebs"!

The Spencer stuff is bloody hilarious and I hope he gets some exposure and few pics in the nationals over it. Less funny, though, is that today it seems Andrew Gould has become the focus of the tabloids' attentions, and that him and his wife have had to leave the country? I *really* hope they are OK and there is nothing in it. Who could fancy that orange lilo? You'd need danger money to go near it. yuk!


----------



## BBs (13 May 2009)

Its all getting a bit out of hand... Im not convinced this *isnt* a set up and that they will be back together again before long.
Its everyone else who is pulled into this I feel sorry for.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/article2426262.ece


----------



## Halfstep (13 May 2009)

So, Andrew Gould and Carl Hester were also at the party, and Andrew (being the only straight one present, apparently) has left the country with his wife.  Poor guy. They are all way out of their depth with the whole Katie Price thing, it has totally blown up in their faces with the tabloid interest.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## BBs (13 May 2009)

Hey HS, I see your post about it was pulled on BD forum **rolls eyes**


----------



## Halfstep (13 May 2009)

Yep, and I got an email from BD about it!  I didn't mean any offense, just a bit of a giggle, but actually now I see how damaging all the innuendo can be, not so much to Spenny but to Andrew Gould et al.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




. Talk about danger money and that woman 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## BBs (13 May 2009)

Shame they took it that way. All you were doing was posting a link from here. I know, and so do the posters on the forum know you didnt mean anything by it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 its NEWS! and having equestrian in the news is all a bit new to us lol

Well Im pretty sure the riders involved know they have our support and must themselves be laughing at the thought of SW and KP being an item, thats just hilarious, stupid tabloids.
As for Andrew thats really sad, but I guess its another world and was likely to happen?


----------



## Halfstep (13 May 2009)

They'll dig up the pictures of her doing the quadrille with Henry Boswell next no doubt........stupid tabloids.


----------



## Nosey (13 May 2009)

Being cynical I think it might just all be a set up to boost her coverage. Broke up - back together again...Peter jumped to wrong conclusions re gay SW?! 
I really hope not given all the injured parties and kids involved but it seems that she has to quite frequently promote life events to keep the press interested..wedding..blessing of wedding .. kids...planning to have more kids..yet more plastic surgery..etc etc


----------



## spaniel (13 May 2009)

Oh Id love to know the reactions of all those pink sparkle girlies who kept banging on about how good KP was for the sport and equine in general.....how long has she been involved on noticeable level.....6 months......and look what chaos she has caused already.

The sooner she finds another hobby the better for everyone.


----------



## BBs (13 May 2009)

KP didnt get the attention she thought out in the US, so she comes back here and this all starts.


----------



## nic85 (13 May 2009)

OMG Im sat here crying with laughter after reading that Weezy!!!


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (13 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Its all getting a bit out of hand... Im not convinced this *isnt* a set up and that they will be back together again before long.
Its everyone else who is pulled into this I feel sorry for.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/article2426262.ece 

[/ QUOTE ]

I cannot beleive they have done that - oh so now they have found out SW is Gay they move onto poor Andrew and Polly !! 

they were always going on holiday for a few days - andrew doesnt get a lot of time to go away so they need to make the most of the time they have i dont think they were running away from the press !!!


----------



## BBH (13 May 2009)

All these riders know about the media machine that follows Jordan, if they didn't want any hassle or innuendo they shouldn't have gone to a nighclub with her. Anyone knows Jordan in a nighclub = tabloid hysteria. 

I can understand the Gay guys having fun but I would have thought AG would have more to protect tbh.

Still there won't be any long term harm over this.

Who knows Christopher Biggins may take a shine to Spencer having seen his piccie and buy him a savvy horse


----------



## Zippydoodles (13 May 2009)

Blimey what a saga!! It's really annoying that whenever our sport is mentioned in the papers we are all described as posh snobs - talk about building barriers between horsey and non-horsey people.
I guess all publicity is good publicity?  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but it's certainly not the kind we're used to. Kinda tacky really. Don't think Katie Price is advertising equestrianism quite the way everyone hoped. As for Claire Balding saying she is the best thing to happen since hard hats...I think not


----------



## BBH (13 May 2009)

TBH I think she's awful as 'Jordan' and I think its very sad that the equestrian industry has to rely on someone like her to promote itself to the wider public. If she didn't have £ 30 million in the bank she would be ridiculed as ' trash' and not given a second thought by these riders.

As Katie Price however I think she is a very pretty, but insecure, bright girl who clearly loves her family.


----------



## Weezy (13 May 2009)

I have just watched the video of the replay from their TV show and I am gobsmacked that they showed that, and for the record I feel even more sorry for Katie now than I did before.  How easily was he insulting her and he didn't care that he was saying it in front of millions of people....nasty.

Anyway, back to the story.  Andrew Gould won't have anything to worry about, I am sure.  Polly is in PR, she knows the game, it will all be fine


----------



## BBs (13 May 2009)

They arent particularly nice to each other.
Remember IACGMOOH, she was rude to him then, they they got together and shes always vile to him.

Ive decided Closer magazine should be called either Kerry or Katie magazine, as those two seem to be the only two celebs they feature.

Well bar posh spice, who today has been crying because her looks are faiding.. GIVE ME STRENGTH


----------



## SpottedCat (13 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]


Ive decided Closer magazine should be called either Kerry or Katie magazine, as those two seem to be the only two celebs they feature.

Well bar posh spice, who today has been crying because her looks are faiding.. GIVE ME STRENGTH 

[/ QUOTE ]

I hate to break it to you BBs, but you don't _have_ to buy that trash you know


----------



## sandr (13 May 2009)

Ahh, so that why my journalist friend asked if i knew him


----------



## BBs (13 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]


Ive decided Closer magazine should be called either Kerry or Katie magazine, as those two seem to be the only two celebs they feature.

Well bar posh spice, who today has been crying because her looks are faiding.. GIVE ME STRENGTH 

[/ QUOTE ]

I hate to break it to you BBs, but you don't _have_ to buy that trash you know  
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]






 Im so bored at work.... I have to have something to laugh at.


----------



## Helbert (13 May 2009)

I swear to god, just found this by accident. HOW FUNNY!
http://www.heatworld.com/Article/10443/Katie-Price/Katie-Prices-mystery-man-revealed!

Spencer will have to get himself a Publicist, lol.
When was the last time a rider got paped in Heat, honestly.


----------



## Quadro (13 May 2009)

its all very very sad for andrew gould, poor man having to leave the country and a thought for his to kids as well, kp should have some respect for him and put the media staight but what do you expexr from an orange man in a wig


----------



## Helbert (13 May 2009)

Andrew didn't leave the country because of this, his holiday has been booked for ages. I have regular lessons with him and he said he couldn't do this week because of his hols weeks ago.


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (13 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Andrew didn't leave the country because of this, his holiday has been booked for ages. I have regular lessons with him and he said he couldn't do this week because of his hols weeks ago. 

[/ QUOTE ]

exactly he told me the same !!! he doesnt get a lot of time to go on holiday as he is so busy with shows and now he is being penalised for it to !!


----------



## mizzhonesty (13 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Andrew didn't leave the country because of this, his holiday has been booked for ages. I have regular lessons with him and he said he couldn't do this week because of his hols weeks ago. 

[/ QUOTE ]

exactly he told me the same !!! he doesnt get a lot of time to go on holiday as he is so busy with shows and now he is being penalised for it to !! 

[/ QUOTE ]

funny enough i asked yesterday when i had my riding lesson when is andrew next down (i enjoy watching my instructors lesson and find it great to watch plus my mums boss used to own a few horses andrew rode) and she replied im not sure hes taking a well earned holiday at the moment!


----------



## davejoiner (13 May 2009)

I'm still laughing at it all next the sun will have a photo of Ellen whitaker dancing on top of a table in next to nothing licking Zara philips ear


----------



## Dottie (13 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Ye great image for dressage ...everybody is gay..likes drinking and getting drunk...oh and seems to be swapping partners from one week to the next.. am sure it will attract some big money into the sport.  [ QUOTE ]


[/ QUOTE ]  [ QUOTE ]


[/ QUOTE ] 

LOL  jennie lauriston clarke will be choking over her cocoa  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]














This is the funniest thing i have read in ages!!
I hope this thread makes it into the HHO top 5!


----------



## Cyrus (14 May 2009)

Oh bloody hell *rolls eyes*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/art...atie-Price.html


----------



## Dutch (14 May 2009)

I don't think she puts a good impression of equestrian sport out there at all. If she conformed to the rules of turnout it woudln't be so bad- but HOW much mascara?!!


----------

